# Which Hydor Koralia Pump for 100G?



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm interested in purchasing a hydor koralia water circulation pump but am not sure how many GPH I want. The tank is a bowfront that is 48" x 18" (at center) and 14" (on either side) x 26"

I do not want it to be so powerful as to bother my fish (malawi haps and peacocks and a few julies), but I also want to maximize its ability to provide good surface agitation and push some of the poop from off the substrate and up toward the overflow box. At the moment the overflow box does not remove almost anything that is not on top of the water. I know this will not replace gravel vacuuming, but I want it to keep the bottom cleaner.

Also, they look difficult to hide and I'm wondering if anyone had thoughts on where to put them. If I placed it in the back top left corner (the overflow is in the back top right corner) then it probably would be hidden under the canopy, but could it create a strong enough flow to push the poop settled on the substrate to the overflow without being too strong to bother the fish?

I saw the suggestion about using a timer so it is off at night so the fish can sleep without it bothering them and think it is an excellent idea which I plan to use.


----------



## goby8uup (Oct 10, 2006)

1200 gph


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

that's not too powerful?


----------



## shumway (Jul 12, 2006)

I'd go with either the koralia 1 or 2,They will do want you want and not have your fish swirling around


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

i actually have no concept as to how powerful any of these are. do you use one of those in your tank?


----------



## IndyCJ (Oct 29, 2007)

I've got a 1 in my 75 gallon.

Wish I would have at least gone with a 3.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

so i take it that means your 1 in a 75G doesn't even come close to pushing poop toward the tank, let alone push the fish around?


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

UPDATE: i just bought a hydor 3. for my 4 foot 95G tank this is waaay too strong. kept it on for a few minutes but fish remained all bunched up on opposite side of the tank.

i think i will try a 1.


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a 3 on one side, and a 2 on the other side of my 125 gallon... lots of circulation, and my fish seem happy with it... I feed them just above the 3. The suction of the water pulls the pellets down and right on through, making like a snowstorm of food... The food gets spread over the whole tank in no time. They then go at it like a bunch of nutcases... very cool to see 

Second, I have a 2080 and a C-360 as well, so that too is making some more current. I have a total of 2900 + 5500 liter per hour of water movement


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

btw, don't think a 1 will do your tank any favour... I can see a very clear difference between the 2 and the 3, and if I had the chance, I'd return the 2 and get a second 3.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

i repositioned the hydor and it works quite well now in that the fish don't seem to mind it. so I agree, a 3 is good, and probably better that i bought this instead of a 1 or 2.

however, am i positioning the hydor incorrectly? the goal of purchasing this was to push debris into the overflow box. the overflow box is located in the back right corner of the tank. (for more info click the my tank button).

where should i place the hydor? 
i have tried just about every angle in every part of the tank. i had hoped this would work instead of UGJ but it doesnt seem to be doing that.
OR
am i wrong and the hydor just helps with water movement?

the fundamental problem appears to be that the hydor so strongly sucks the water around it that any debris which it does a good job of pushing away just swirls around and ends up getting sucked right back in and shot out again.


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2004)

The idea is to make the path to the overflow as long as possible, so back left corner is probably the most practical. You can also submerge the Hydor deeper to create more back-pressure. And aim the flow against the left side of the tank, which will displace more water down, also helping to sweep the bottom of the tank. 
I would much rather have a larger powerhead than necessary, especially in a bigger tank.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

are you saying place the hydor on the left wall and point it _toward _the overflow? i tried that but since the return is on the overflow and it pushes water into the tank from right to left having the hydor on the left and pointing it toward the overflow seems to cause a whirlwind of sorts which the fish don't appreciate.

also, should the hydor be angled upward or downward?


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2004)

NO i am using your description of left (the side opposite the overflow), to create counter-clockwise flow. Submerge it and alter the angle UP, play the with the combo until you get the flow you need.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

i realize you're using my description. i was trying to understand if i had already done what you suggested and if so, explaining why it didn't seem to work.

in any event, it sounds like regardless of where exactly it ought to be placed, you believe that it ought to be aimed UP and not down right? (that obviously is, at least intuitively, more logical. it's just much harder to find a spot to put it that doesnt make it and the wire stand out like a sore thumb).


----------



## potterlu (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey,

I picked up a Koralia 1, 2, and 4 a few months back. The 1 is in my 25 gallon salt tank and moves more than enough water, the 2 is in my 45 gallon fresh tank, and does fine, and I tried putting the 4 in my 70-ish gallon tank with an Oscar and a pleco. Pushed the 8'' Oscar around the tank. It's unplugged now and waiting for the 150 gallon to get set up. Hope that gives you some idea...

Luke


----------



## Dold (Dec 28, 2007)

Have a 75 gallon and the number 2 works great, its not to powerful, fish seem to be very happy.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

thanks. i currently have the 3 and in some positions it works well in my tank.

my current problem (as i mention in previous few posts) is that I don't know where to put it to ensure most of the debris goes to the overflow instead of to the ground.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

Just updating this thread. I've had the Hydor 3 on the tank for over six months now and it is positioned right next to the overflow. The overflow is in the right corner and the hydor points away from the overflow. Save for the far left end of the tank virtually all the debris is removed from the ground with this one hydor and the fish love to swim against its current.

In short, it's been outstanding.

Took some time to figure out just where I ought to put it, but once I got that down water changes are now as simple as sticking the python in and letting it drain. The hydor combined with the sand means 30 seconds of python cleaning in the left corner is all I need. I don't know if the hydor 4 would have been too strong for the fish, but I'm sure it would have meant nothing to clean at all in the tank.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

i would go with # 3....


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

I had two #3's in my 125g and ending up returning them. We were too worried about the fish getting into them and it wouldn't be pretty if they did. However, my bristlenose plecos used to clean them and there were no issues. Just felt better safe then sorry.

However, I second guess my decision at times because I was able to force all the poo at least to the corner(s) where I could vacuum it out. It didn't get sucked into the overflows as well as I hoped, but maybe with different positioning I could have got it. My only gripe with the units is that the power cords were not long enough for my setup - I could have used another few feet.

I would try putting it on the left wall opposite the overflow, close to the bottom and angled up and slightly toward the front glass so that flow blows across the sand and back toward the overflow at the other side. Only problem I had was moving a lot of sand around, but I have very fine sand.

Good luck!

Mike


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Rizup said:


> I had two #3's in my 125g and ending up returning them. We were too worried about the fish getting into them and it wouldn't be pretty if they did. However, my bristlenose plecos used to clean them and there were no issues. Just felt better safe then sorry.
> 
> However, I second guess my decision at times because I was able to force all the poo at least to the corner(s) where I could vacuum it out. It didn't get sucked into the overflows as well as I hoped, but maybe with different positioning I could have got it. My only gripe with the units is that the power cords were not long enough for my setup - I could have used another few feet.
> 
> ...


how big is your fish?? cause it sound too funny to me .if u got a 125gallon and some tiny lil fish ( tetra,guppy) you dont need koralia anyways too much flow for them...i got two #3 on my 210gallon make a good flow for my fish. some of them only 2in ..there's noways fish cant get suck in there ..koralia got the grill cover for that and if fish can get suck in there then that fish doesn't need koralia at all..and if u got overflow box ..there's noways you cant use koralia to blow the poo in there and down to the sump ( may be get it blow the poo some where so you can vacumm easy) and yea its blow sand all over the place ..take me a while to get it right
koralia is the ways to go ( move alot of water and good price)


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I have the #4 (1200 GPH) in my 180 gallon tank and I like it. It keeps debris suspended in the water so it eventually goes into the filters.


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

I was just stating my experience with it. Glad you guys seem to have gotten them to work how you want. Do a search on the forum on Koralia and see what you get as far as replies - I believe there were a few people who commented on the possibility of fish getting hurt and I can remember one story in particular of a yellow lab who "met" the Koralia. I wasn't worried as much about the front because of the "grill cover" as I was about things getting pulled in the sides. These things move a lot of water and anything near there as far as poo, etc. gets pulled in.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Rizup said:


> I was just stating my experience with it. Glad you guys seem to have gotten them to work how you want. Do a search on the forum on Koralia and see what you get as far as replies - I believe there were a few people who commented on the possibility of fish getting hurt and I can remember one story in particular of a yellow lab who "met" the Koralia. I wasn't worried as much about the front because of the "grill cover" as I was about things getting pulled in the sides. These things move a lot of water and anything near there as far as poo, etc. gets pulled in.


when i read this ..it kinda worried me too but then i took my koralia out and take a real good look at it .there's noways in **** that the fish can suck on the side...like i say before only small fish can get suck in there any fish 2IN and up ( NO WAY) whoever said their fish got suck in there probadly is BS ...but anyways im cool with you rizup


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool! Like I said, I've second guessed the decision because I felt like they were helping. Who knows, maybe I'll go for them again one of these days. It's between doing that and setting up some USJs. I didn't think it would be very likely that my fish would get caught in there either, but the girlfriend was a bit leary and got me thinking. I agree - probably BS.


----------

